

IOS Jailbreaker Turned Apple Intern Loses Job - aynlaplant
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2411183,00.asp

======
comex
I can't decide whether I should be happy or embarrassed from the attention. It
was just an internship, and I couldn't exactly have a proper job in the middle
of the semester in the first place...

------
tptacek
It was very smart of Apple to have picked up Comex; an even slightly less
savvy firm might have made an enemy out of him instead. But just because it
was smart for Apple doesn't mean it was the right role for Comex, who probably
has his pick of any security, software protection, or low-level
infrastructural kernel-hackey type job the industry.

It's hard to keep anyone in our field for longer than a year or two, and with
the reputation that Comex has built, it's probably _much_ harder to hold on to
him.

So this seems like the closest thing to a happy ending there was going to be
from his direct employment at Apple, at least this time around.

(I know nothing of the particulars here!)

------
GuiA
I would be surprised if he went back to iOS jailbreaking— I feel that he may
have signed some papers when accepting to work for Apple that guarantees he
would be sued like crazy (and lose) if he did.

(Heck, why anyone somewhat active on open-source/community projects would go
work at Apple is beyond me, as it is basically a forfeiture of your hacker
rights. When I interviewed there, they made it clear to me that I would not be
able to work on anything (or talk publicly for that matter) that didn't have
an Apple-approved stamp on it, and then it would just belong to the company.
Also see: Bret Victor's take on it: <http://worrydream.com/#!/Apple> )

~~~
hnriot
Any contract he may have had with apple terminated the day he left.

~~~
qq66
That's not true, or trade secret theft would be unprosecutable.

------
055static
Apple trying to get kids to leave college early?

"Loses job"? Do they mean "job opportunity"? He's a student.

And I'm sure he could get another offer if he set his mind to it. Though I'm
not sure it's worth his time. Looking to the future, his talents might be
better applied elsewhere.

Apple, at the rate they're going, is soon enough a lost cause. They might seem
great today. But just wait.

------
geuis
Wow, that has to be one of the _worst_ user interfaces I have ever seen for a
mobile device since the old extremetech.com site.

If you visit the site from an iPhone and have it in landscape orientation, a
black overlay is shown with a message that the site is only designed for
portrait mode. Tilt to that mode, overlay goes away but then none of the
content is usable because they've overridden native scrolling with some
mixture of CSS and javascript. And it's broken.

To top it off, they've disabled copying so there's no easy way to even share
the ridiculous message

To all designers: STOP. Quit being clever with mobile versions of your site.
Just display your normal site with your normal content.

~~~
thedrbrian
Nothing can be worse than the new extremetech/onswipe combo

------
ihuman
I wouldn't be surprised if the next non-apple modification he works on is
adding homebrew to the WiiU, seeing he helped with "jailbreaking" the Wii to
add the homebrew channel.

